# Jack Dempseys / Electric Blue Dempsey



## pdash (Aug 18, 2008)

All,

I'm new to the forum and new to the cichlid world. I have an interest in Dempseys because they are so beautiful especially the Blue Dempsey. I understand that the Blues are less aggressive. Could someone guide me on how to get started such as what is a suitable tank size for a beginner. I have an old 25 g octagon tank..will this work? What are compatible fishmates for the Dempsey? Please advise...thanks!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure about the aggression difference between JDs and EBJds, but the 25 will be way too small for either one. They get pretty big. (9" or so for males) Sorry.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would go to wal-mart and get a 55 gallon tank, they go for about $200. The kit comes with everything except gravel(or sand), Water, fish, and a stand. EBJD's are less agressive than regular jd's and slower growing, but in most cases they are genetically 'inferior'. It is beleived by alot of people that the gene that makes them look like that also makes them less immune to disease. A good thing to look into would be a U.V. sterilizer. They cost a little bit, but they could keep your $30-$60 fish.
For tank mates you could add a small school of larger tetras or danios. You could also keep a bottom feeder like a pleco(not a common one), or a syno or loach. I would look online at allsorts of different fish and pick out the ones you like. Then come back to this site and make a post about which fish could co-exist long term.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

> I would go to wal-mart and get a 55 gallon tank, they go for about $200. The kit comes with everything except gravel(or sand), Water, fish, and a stand.


And then get a better filter.


----------



## pdash (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I live close to an aquarium store in LA called Fumi's Tropical Fish. I will look into what tanks and filter systems they have.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Electric Blue Dempseys are perhaps not the best fish for beginners simply because they are extremely demanding and are not that hardy of a fish under 3". And even after 3", it can be challenging. Regular Dempseys, on the other hand, are a hardy fish and alot more forgiving.

Just make sure your tank is cycled properly. Be sure to get a master test kit with your purchase your tank.

I believe there is a "new to the hobby" section in this forum.

Good luck!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The 55 gal starter kits are cheaper at petsmart rather than Walmart and the Petsmart brands are way better than Walmart ones! I think a 55 gal starter goes for $150-$180.00 or at least that's what it was when I got mine! Good luck! But if I could go back in time when I got my 55 gal I would have gone with the 75 gal starter when they had them at the time! A 75 gal is by far better than a 55 gal when keeping CA and SA cichlids! the width and length is amazing in 75 gals! It's not the amount of gals but the dimensions that count! :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

You could start a Blue Dempsey or two in your 25 gal tankâ€¦ but it definitely will not be a suitable home for their full life. For adult Dempseys I would suggest a 75 gal tank or larger. Iâ€™ve noticed most â€œoldâ€


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

Just as a heads-up, it's not unusual for either Petsmart or Petco to run a $1 per gallon sale on tanks once a year. Makes a 55g pretty inexpensive.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Craigslist usually has several 55g's. The 55 is the common tank that lots of people go to walmart or petsmart to get then sell on craigslist 3 months later because they filled it without cycling and everything died.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> And then get a better filter.


Definitly. I forgot about that. The filters they come with don't have enough power to clean up after the cichlids i've kept in a 55, including jack dempseys. Another filter will cost $35 at wal-mart, or more at petco or petsmart. I've found them to be much more expensive on everything than other places, but maybe it is just the area I live in. The craigslist suggestion is a great idea, often you will see 125 gallon tanks for $200-$300. A great way to go if you wanted a tank that size. only 2 feet longer than a 55g or a 75g.....


----------

